# Total rebuild $$$



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I have a '84 300 n/a with 150k miles and a '85 300 n/a with 240k miles. I have recently thrown a rod in the '85 and now I want to swap the '84 engine into the '85. me and my dad have found a shop that will totally rebuild the '84 engine and drop it in the '85 for $645... what does the price for doing this usually run????


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

That's pretty cheap. Might want to ask them what they do and what parts they install. A real decent rebuild would run about $600 in parts alone. So I'm guessing they take it all apart, clean all the parts and put it back together with cheap new rings and bearings and thats it. What are they willing to warranty it for?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I'm not sure yet... I have to call them Monday and figure all that out. All I know is I really miss my car right now I have to settle for a tahoe (My dads) and it sucks it feels like it has no power compared to my car.


----------

